# WELCOME!



## Robert A. Langager

Welcome to the Wild Turkey forum at Nodak Outdoors! I would just like to introduce myself as your moderator. I am not a turkey hunter myself so I will just sit back and quietly observe, and hopefully learn a thing or two along the way. All I ask is that you all play by the rules. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]. Thanks and have fun!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Im new to the turkey hunting crowd also, i took my first bird last fall, pretty good sized hen. All i'll say is Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm, they are good eatin' :smile:


----------



## Matt Jones

Anyone know when they notify successful applicants? I was checking the Game and Fish website but couldn't find anything. I doubt I was drawn (no preference points) but am anxious to find out for sure. I haven't turkey hunted for a couple years now. I'm thinking if the springs snows don't cooperate this spring I'll plan a couple trips for longbeards next season. Someday I'd like to complete a slam.


----------

